# Coast Soccer 2020 Division Brackets



## DodgerBlue1988 (Sep 29, 2020)

COAST SOCCER LEAGUE
		


Coast Soccer Brackets are searchable for "2020" Fall Season


----------



## socalkdg (Sep 29, 2020)

Thanks.   I'd checked about every other day to see if it had been updated.


----------



## timbuck (Sep 30, 2020)

Might deserve its own topic - but I see a few changes in SCDSL
BYSC Corona (coast prior)
CA Rush (coast prior?)
Capo FC (coast prior, i think?)
Albion North (presidio?)
Albion Temecula (presidio?)
CA Athletic (is this a name change from another group?)


----------



## Futbol2dmaxxx (Sep 30, 2020)

Are they still starting on the Oct 17 or has it been pushed another week or month ?


----------



## Kante (Sep 30, 2020)

Futbol2dmaxxx said:


> Are they still starting on the Oct 17 or has it been pushed another week or month ?


First game has been pushed to 10/31.


----------



## Soccer43 (Sep 30, 2020)

CSL looks decimated from what it was last year.  Wonder where all those players went or are going with clubs that don't seem to have those teams any more or exist at all.


----------



## timbuck (Sep 30, 2020)

Soccer43 said:


> CSL looks decimated from what it was last year.  Wonder where all those players went or are going with clubs that don't seem to have those teams any more or exist at all.


I have a feeling SCDSL will show the same thing whenever they publish teams.


----------



## socalkdg (Sep 30, 2020)

timbuck said:


> I have a feeling SCDSL will show the same thing whenever they publish teams.


I know a few coast teams that merged with SCDSL teams due to losing players.  BYSC was going to have a couple teams demoted so they jumped ship.  I know of a Presidio team that moved to CSL.  

Anyone know where Tudela is playing?


----------



## pokergod (Sep 30, 2020)

DodgerBlue1988 said:


> COAST SOCCER LEAGUE
> 
> 
> 
> Coast Soccer Brackets are searchable for "2020" Fall Season


Get to look at all the teams you will not play in 2020.


----------



## pokergod (Sep 30, 2020)

timbuck said:


> Might deserve its own topic - but I see a few changes in SCDSL
> BYSC Corona (coast prior)
> CA Rush (coast prior?)
> Capo FC (coast prior, i think?)
> ...


I might be wrong here, but wasn't SCDSL formed by the big DA clubs due to conflicts between DA rules and CSL rules?  So, now that DA is dead, what the heck is the reason for two leagues.  Get everyone back together.  Makes no sense to me.


----------



## northeastlafc (Sep 30, 2020)

pokergod said:


> I might be wrong here, but wasn't SCDSL formed by the big DA clubs due to conflicts between DA rules and CSL rules?  So, now that DA is dead, what the heck is the reason for two leagues.  Get everyone back together.  Makes no sense to me.


Facts were spoken!! Unfortunately SCDSL will forever stay until it has 5 versions of Flight 1 and no more Flight 2 & 3.


----------



## Soccer43 (Sep 30, 2020)

SCDSL was formed way back at the time that ECNL started- it started with about 7 or 8 clubs and that was all- they were the elite teams/clubs at the time.  Today it is a bunch of ridiculousness with 20-40 teams in 3 different flights


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Sep 30, 2020)

Soccer43 said:


> SCDSL was formed way back at the time that ECNL started- it started with about 7 or 8 clubs and that was all- they were the elite teams/clubs at the time.  Today it is a bunch of ridiculousness with 20-40 teams in 3 different flights


Yes but the reason why there’s flight 3-2-1-champion-discovery is due to greed and entitlement.    Clubs make money with more tiers.  Parents believe their kids are entitled to get their player to keep moving up every year to a higher flight.    We all share the blame for the mess of having 3 leagues in SoCal.


----------



## timbuck (Sep 30, 2020)

pokergod said:


> I might be wrong here, but wasn't SCDSL formed by the big DA clubs due to conflicts between DA rules and CSL rules?  So, now that DA is dead, what the heck is the reason for two leagues.  Get everyone back together.  Makes no sense to me.


Yeah-  just like the DA folding should have consolidated talent. Instead 5 new leagues popped up.


----------



## Futbol2dmaxxx (Oct 1, 2020)

I may be wrong but didn’t they announce couple months back for coast younger will play one week then the following week the older would play ?  So now game 1&2  in week one for younger  then following week the older play game 1&2  right.  Let’s face it we all want the season to start but it won’t. I say they will push it to Jan8 2021


----------



## SoCal23 (Oct 1, 2020)

Many of the top younger teams moved to the Elite Academy League


----------



## pokergod (Oct 1, 2020)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> Yes but the reason why there’s flight 3-2-1-champion-discovery is due to greed and entitlement.    Clubs make money with more tiers.  Parents believe their kids are entitled to get their player to keep moving up every year to a higher flight.    We all share the blame for the mess of having 3 leagues in SoCal.


Now I'm really lost, how do I go to the water cooler on Monday (if that ever happens again), and tell all of my co-workers how incredible my flight 3.5 kid is and how the DA (former) club really sees big things for him/her if we keep with the program?


----------



## Venantsyo (Oct 1, 2020)

pokergod said:


> Now I'm really lost, how do I go to the water cooler on Monday (if that ever happens again), and tell all of my co-workers how incredible my flight 3.5 kid is and how the DA (former) club really sees big things for him/her if we keep with the program?


these days having coworkers (and a water cooler) to go to is already a privilege, so I would consider that a good start.


----------



## KJR (Oct 1, 2020)

socalkdg said:


> I know a few coast teams that merged with SCDSL teams due to losing players.  BYSC was going to have a couple teams demoted so they jumped ship.  I know of a Presidio team that moved to CSL.
> 
> Anyone know where Tudela is playing?


After much consideration, we decided to sit out the fall season. With training still limited (and, according to Cal South's Return to Play Protocol, still optional), asking our teams to start playing competitive games in October didn't make sense to us from either a soccer or a public health perspective.

This wasn't an easy choice: our kids and coaches want to play. But as we all try to work out what "best practice" means these days, we feel it was the right choice for us. The folks at Coast were incredible, as they always have been, and they understand our decision. We look forward to putting teams in some tournaments when it feels appropriate, and we'll be back in league play next year.


----------



## Eagle33 (Oct 1, 2020)

KJR said:


> After much consideration, we decided to sit out the fall season. With training still limited (and, according to Cal South's Return to Play Protocol, still optional), asking our teams to start playing competitive games in October didn't make sense to us from either a soccer or a public health perspective.
> 
> This wasn't an easy choice: our kids and coaches want to play. But as we all try to work out what "best practice" means these days, we feel it was the right choice for us. The folks at Coast were incredible, as they always have been, and they understand our decision. We look forward to putting teams in some tournaments when it feels appropriate, and we'll be back in league play next year.


question: how will you handle players fees?


----------



## espola (Oct 1, 2020)

KJR said:


> After much consideration, we decided to sit out the fall season. With training still limited (and, according to Cal South's Return to Play Protocol, still optional), asking our teams to start playing competitive games in October didn't make sense to us from either a soccer or a public health perspective.
> 
> This wasn't an easy choice: our kids and coaches want to play. But as we all try to work out what "best practice" means these days, we feel it was the right choice for us. The folks at Coast were incredible, as they always have been, and they understand our decision. We look forward to putting teams in some tournaments when it feels appropriate, and we'll be back in league play next year.


It may be a trivial matter in the current situation, but this also means that your team will be ineligible for State Cup or National Cup in Winter/Spring 2021, unless there is some action by Cal South to declare they will not be enforcing the Team Eligibility rules in Part 3 of the State Cup rules.  



			https://calsouth.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/10/2020-State-Cup-Rules-10_03_19.pdf
		




			https://calsouth.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/10/2020-National-Cup-Rules-10_03_19.pdf


----------



## socalkdg (Oct 1, 2020)

KJR said:


> After much consideration, we decided to sit out the fall season. With training still limited (and, according to Cal South's Return to Play Protocol, still optional), asking our teams to start playing competitive games in October didn't make sense to us from either a soccer or a public health perspective.
> 
> This wasn't an easy choice: our kids and coaches want to play. But as we all try to work out what "best practice" means these days, we feel it was the right choice for us. The folks at Coast were incredible, as they always have been, and they understand our decision. We look forward to putting teams in some tournaments when it feels appropriate, and we'll be back in league play next year.


Thanks for the update.   My daughters 05 team had finally climbed the hill from bronze to premier over the last 4 years and Tudela was going to be a highlight for us based on how well the Tudela organization plays possession soccer.   Look forward to when things get back to normal and you rejoin CSL.   If and when scrimmages are allowed message me and we could set something up.


----------



## KJR (Oct 1, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> question: how will you handle players fees?


The way we always do: we request full fees, and whoever can pay them does, but families pay what they can. We offer a lot of financial assistance -- more this year than ever -- but we want everyone to get the chance to play.

We told our families what we had decided, and people were welcome to go to another club if they wanted; but if 10 league games during a pandemic are the reason you switch clubs, maybe it wasn't the right fit anyway. We're still offering the best training we can manage, given health and permit restrictions, and we think there's value in that. We also still need to pay our coaches, our Cal South registrations, insurance, etc., and whenever Los Angeles allows us to get field permits again, they're going to be expensive. So our players' families understand that, while one club cost has been removed, there are still plenty of expenses that we need to cover, and we didn't receive any federal bailout assistance.

Again, it's not at all what we _wanted_ to do. Like everyone, we're trying to get through this incredibly difficult time in a way that we can be even stronger in 2021.


----------



## KJR (Oct 1, 2020)

espola said:


> It may be a trivial matter in the current situation, but this also means that your team will be ineligible for State Cup or National Cup in Winter/Spring 2021, unless there is some action by Cal South to declare they will not be enforcing the Team Eligibility rules in Part 3 of the State Cup rules.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would be surprised if they don't take an action, considering we had our 2020 National Cup canceled (and are still awaiting reimbursement for our tournament fee.) It would be obscenely punitive to enforce a league game minimum after what everyone has gone through this year, just as it would be absurd to require teams to play games when they can't obtain practice permits and technically aren't allowed contact training.


----------



## KJR (Oct 1, 2020)

socalkdg said:


> Thanks for the update.   My daughters 05 team had finally climbed the hill from bronze to premier over the last 4 years and Tudela was going to be a highlight for us based on how well the Tudela organization plays possession soccer.   Look forward to when things get back to normal and you rejoin CSL.   If and when scrimmages are allowed message me and we could set something up.


Oh no! Well, truly, congrats to your daughter's team for that climb, and I'm sorry we won't get to meet up this year. I'll absolutely be in touch.


----------



## El Clasico (Oct 1, 2020)

KJR said:


> After much consideration, we decided to sit out the fall season. With training still limited (and, according to Cal South's Return to Play Protocol, still optional), asking our teams to start playing competitive games in October didn't make sense to us from either a soccer or a public health perspective.
> 
> This wasn't an easy choice: our kids and coaches want to play. But as we all try to work out what "best practice" means these days, we feel it was the right choice for us. The folks at Coast were incredible, as they always have been, and they understand our decision. We look forward to putting teams in some tournaments when it feels appropriate, and we'll be back in league play next year.


This should get the post of the year award! I tip my hat to you.  If, and it is a big if, there is a fall season this year, it will only be because the clubs are pushing the leagues run a league that makes no sense.  We all want to get back to playing, without question.  However, it is not possible that there will be enough schools and city fields available to make it logistically feasible.  Everybody pushing behind the scenes knows this. The only ones that don't are the gullible parents that keep believing that the season will start in a couple of weeks. How do we go from no practices (the majority of teams do not have practice fields), to full contact training to permitting to field prep to all that goes with getting the season going, to competitive league games in 4 weeks?  It makes more sense to just yank the parent's chain and keep collecting fees.


----------



## pokergod (Oct 1, 2020)

KJR said:


> The way we always do: we request full fees, and whoever can pay them does, but families pay what they can. We offer a lot of financial assistance -- more this year than ever -- but we want everyone to get the chance to play.
> 
> We told our families what we had decided, and people were welcome to go to another club if they wanted; but if 10 league games during a pandemic are the reason you switch clubs, maybe it wasn't the right fit anyway. We're still offering the best training we can manage, given health and permit restrictions, and we think there's value in that. We also still need to pay our coaches, our Cal South registrations, insurance, etc., and whenever Los Angeles allows us to get field permits again, they're going to be expensive. So our players' families understand that, while one club cost has been removed, there are still plenty of expenses that we need to cover, and we didn't receive any federal bailout assistance.
> 
> Again, it's not at all what we _wanted_ to do. Like everyone, we're trying to get through this incredibly difficult time in a way that we can be even stronger in 2021.


Your well thought out comments and analysis are very appreciated.  You clearly care about the kids and unfortunately that is missing too much in club soccer.  Also, when I read your posts, I'm reminded of the Seinfeld episode of Bizzaro world, is Mauricio Ingrassia your opposite?  Thanks again.


----------



## KJR (Oct 1, 2020)

pokergod said:


> Your well thought out comments and analysis are very appreciated.  You clearly care about the kids and unfortunately that is missing too much in club soccer.  Also, when I read your posts, I'm reminded of the Seinfeld episode of Bizzaro world, is Mauricio Ingrassia your opposite?  Thanks again.


Thanks for that -- much appreciated. We are definitely not perfect, but we do care about the kids, and we always _try_ to lead with that.

Wishing everyone the best for the rest of the year, whether your teams are playing or not. We all share a love of the game, and we want it to be a positive part of our kids' lives. Really looking forward to that being easier!


----------



## socalkdg (Oct 2, 2020)

El Clasico said:


> How do we go from no practices (the majority of teams do not have practice fields), to full contact training to permitting to field prep to all that goes with getting the season going, to competitive league games in 4 weeks?  It makes more sense to just yank the parent's chain and keep collecting fees.


I question how many teams aren't practicing.   First, are there any ECNL teams that aren't practicing?   What about all the other teams from those same clubs?  Add in the number of So Cal teams going out of state for Tourney's and I have to believe that there are more teams practicing than those that aren't.


----------



## notintheface (Oct 2, 2020)

socalkdg said:


> I question how many teams aren't practicing.   First, are there any ECNL teams that aren't practicing?   What about all the other teams from those same clubs?  Add in the number of So Cal teams going out of state for Tourney's and I have to believe that there are more teams practicing than those that aren't.


There are a ton of whole clubs that aren't practicing right now because they depend on permits from schools, which aren't available. The clubs going to those out of state tournaments are almost universally OC-based, and so you're missing an absolute ton of LA County clubs. There just aren't the facilities available. I know of at least four entire clubs that are not training at all, and easily half a dozen more that only have a small percentage of their teams training.


----------



## notintheface (Oct 2, 2020)

DodgerBlue1988 said:


> COAST SOCCER LEAGUE
> 
> 
> 
> Coast Soccer Brackets are searchable for "2020" Fall Season


Looking through this list and looking through the list of teams on some of the clubs-- holy hell, there has been devastation. This is ten times worse than I thought it was going to be.


----------



## El Clasico (Oct 2, 2020)

socalkdg said:


> I question how many teams aren't practicing.   First, are there any ECNL teams that aren't practicing?   What about all the other teams from those same clubs?  Add in the number of So Cal teams going out of state for Tourney's and I have to believe that there are more teams practicing than those that aren't.


I have finally heard a statement that helps me understand what is meant by "White Privilege". There are probably more teams in LA county than the other counties combined and fields here are extremely hard to find. Nice that you are able to practice but the world doesn't revolve around you. Just because you are practicing doesn't mean that all other teams are.  Step out of your bubble.


----------



## El Clasico (Oct 2, 2020)

notintheface said:


> Looking through this list and looking through the list of teams on some of the clubs-- holy hell, there has been devastation. This is ten times worse than I thought it was going to be.


If there is a season, it will be meaningless and not representative of the teams and clubs out there.  Kids by the thousands taking a pass this season. Let's just hope they don't take a permanent vacation from the sport.


----------



## socalkdg (Oct 2, 2020)

notintheface said:


> There are a ton of whole clubs that aren't practicing right now because they depend on permits from schools, which aren't available. The clubs going to those out of state tournaments are almost universally OC-based, and so you're missing an absolute ton of LA County clubs. There just aren't the facilities available. I know of at least four entire clubs that are not training at all, and easily half a dozen more that only have a small percentage of their teams training.


I can vouch that Riverside County teams are practicing, and from what we have heard Orange County and San Diego County are as well.  I forget how much of LA County is on lock down and how big they are.  What are the big clubs in LA County?


----------



## socalkdg (Oct 2, 2020)

El Clasico said:


> I have finally heard a statement that helps me understand what is meant by "White Privilege". There are probably more teams in LA county than the other counties combined and fields here are extremely hard to find. Nice that you are able to practice but the world doesn't revolve around you. Just because you are practicing doesn't mean that all other teams are.  Step out of your bubble.


White Privilege because Riverside County parks are open and LA parks aren't?     .   How did that even get put into the conversation.


----------



## Eagle33 (Oct 2, 2020)

socalkdg said:


> I can vouch that Riverside County teams are practicing, and from what we have heard Orange County and San Diego County are as well.  I forget how much of LA County is on lock down and how big they are.  What are the big clubs in LA County?


Many city fields in OC have been open for training since August. School fields starting to open this week. No contact yet, of course.


----------



## Esteban (Oct 2, 2020)

El Clasico said:


> I have finally heard a statement that helps me understand what is meant by "White Privilege". There are probably more teams in LA county than the other counties combined and fields here are extremely hard to find. Nice that you are able to practice but the world doesn't revolve around you. Just because you are practicing doesn't mean that all other teams are.  Step out of your bubble.


Why in the world would you attack someone with the "White Privilege" comment?  That's completely unnecessary.


----------



## notintheface (Oct 2, 2020)

socalkdg said:


> I can vouch that Riverside County teams are practicing, and from what we have heard Orange County and San Diego County are as well.  I forget how much of LA County is on lock down and how big they are.  What are the big clubs in LA County?


There's the usual suspects, but LA County is interesting in that there are a ton of little neighborhood clubs. You have your Long Beach FCs, your Hawaiian Gardens Eagles, your Sand and Surfs and Steel Uniteds in the beach communities, your Downtown LA FCs, your Culver City FCs, etc etc.


----------



## socalkdg (Oct 2, 2020)

notintheface said:


> There's the usual suspects, but LA County is interesting in that there are a ton of little neighborhood clubs. You have your Long Beach FCs, your Hawaiian Gardens Eagles, your Sand and Surfs and Steel Uniteds in the beach communities, your Downtown LA FCs, your Culver City FCs, etc etc.


I love all the small clubs.   We play for one.  I've been told all the Real SoCal and Legends SGV teams are practicing in LA County, plus parks are being used to get some simple drills in for other clubs.


----------



## timbuck (Oct 2, 2020)

notintheface said:


> Looking through this list and looking through the list of teams on some of the clubs-- holy hell, there has been devastation. This is ten times worse than I thought it was going to be.


Look a little closer at some roster sizes too. I saw a few that have 11v11 teams with 8 or 9 players listed. 
If you are on a current team with 18 players and aren’t getting a ton of playing time-  I’d suggest looking around.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Oct 2, 2020)

El Clasico said:


> I have finally heard a statement that helps me understand what is meant by "White Privilege". There are probably more teams in LA county than the other counties combined and fields here are extremely hard to find. Nice that you are able to practice but the world doesn't revolve around you. Just because you are practicing doesn't mean that all other teams are.  Step out of your bubble.


Privilege occurs because privilege is earned.  Same goes for everyone else.


----------



## Paul Spacey (Oct 2, 2020)

notintheface said:


> Looking through this list and looking through the list of teams on some of the clubs-- holy hell, there has been devastation. This is ten times worse than I thought it was going to be.


I don't think we should be that surprised; a lot of us on here said we thought numbers would be strongly impacted because of the situation and it appears that has happened (certainly based on CSL anyway). The kids who play(ed) club soccer just for a bit of fun, likely aren't that bothered it has stopped and so many of them may have dropped out. No judgment; it's understandable.

There's clearly an imbalance in club soccer right now; some clubs can practice multiple times a week, some have shorter practices because of less field space and some can't practice at all. Regardless of that imbalance, I've said a few times that if you run your club/organization in the right way, chances are you will be less impacted during times like we are currently experiencing because your players/parents will support you. If you run an organization purely for profit and don't really give a shit about your players/parents (because they are just numbers and $'s), you are likely going to be more negatively impacted during any time of crisis or struggle.

Tudela FC is a great example of a club that is almost certainly not going to be impacted because they do things the right way. They are clearly well organized, have strong coaches and a consistent style of play and approach across the board; this is something respected not only by parents of the players at the club but also by coaches and parents of opposing teams. Despite not playing in CSL this season (if we have one of course, that's still up for debate), my guess is that Tudela will not be impacted in terms of losing players; their parents and players will stick with the club because they know they are very well looked after and so moving doesn't make a lot of sense. I have nothing but respect for Tudela and clubs like them.

Interested to see if the other leagues are impacted like CSL once the teams and rosters are confirmed. Definitely a lot of very small rosters in CSL, as someone else pointed out; expect to see more teams combining in the coming weeks/months and that will further impact the number of teams in each bracket/division.


----------



## Dargle (Oct 2, 2020)

It's not that unusual for CSL rosters to be incomplete when first posted.  Historically, you just had to post something like 7 names (for an 11 v. 11 roster) by the end of July to get put on the schedule and then you had the rest of the month to fill in names.  Some teams would put in a bunch of fake names or double counts just until they could buy time to get their real rosters sorted out before the start of the season.  Sometimes, it was just disorganization because you knew the team had enough kids coming to practices.  

This is probably worse now because some teams entered their rosters diligently, but others have done nothing to adjust them all summer.  Heck, there is at least one team out there right now with a  *"CHRISTIANO RONALDO" *listed on their roster without a jersey number (hey, maybe it's the boys' real name, but I'm guessing not) and it's a team with a 20+ person roster.  So, while many teams are likely short players, the more accurate point in time to get a read on the magnitude in the drop in roster sizes would be the night before a real season begins, not right now when there was very little motivation for team managers to get their act together.


----------



## socalkdg (Oct 2, 2020)

Our roster lists 5 girls that aren't with the team and is missing two girls that are on the team, so it sounds like you are on to something.


----------



## pokergod (Oct 2, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Privilege occurs because privilege is earned.  Same goes for everyone else.


I'm not disagreeing or arguing about the privilege bomb in this thread.  However, "Privilege is earned"?  How is being born into wealth or status earned?


----------



## timbuck (Oct 2, 2020)

Dargle said:


> It's not that unusual for CSL rosters to be incomplete when first posted.  Historically, you just had to post something like 7 names (for an 11 v. 11 roster) by the end of July to get put on the schedule and then you had the rest of the month to fill in names.  Some teams would put in a bunch of fake names or double counts just until they could buy time to get their real rosters sorted out before the start of the season.  Sometimes, it was just disorganization because you knew the team had enough kids coming to practices.
> 
> This is probably worse now because some teams entered their rosters diligently, but others have done nothing to adjust them all summer.  Heck, there is at least one team out there right now with a  *"CHRISTIANO RONALDO" *listed on their roster without a jersey number (hey, maybe it's the boys' real name, but I'm guessing not) and it's a team with a 20+ person roster.  So, while many teams are likely short players, the more accurate point in time to get a read on the magnitude in the drop in roster sizes would be the night before a real season begins, not right now when there was very little motivation for team managers to get their act together.


Good point.  
I’ll also add that for clubs that had 2 or 3 teams in an age group-  you are gojng to see some combo of the a/b/c players together this year.  It will be quite a few teams.  So you may see some blowouts when coaches mostly play the “A” girls if other coaches try to get everyone on the field.


----------



## chiefs (Oct 2, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Privilege occurs because privilege is earned.  Same goes for everyone else.


People actually forget about earning what you sow...... it’s embarrassing parents can’t teach this to their children.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Oct 2, 2020)

pokergod said:


> I'm not disagreeing or arguing about the privilege bomb in this thread.  However, "Privilege is earned"?  How is being born into wealth or status earned?


Somebody before him/her earned it.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Oct 2, 2020)

El Clasico said:


> I have finally heard a statement that helps me understand what is meant by "White Privilege". There are probably more teams in LA county than the other counties combined and fields here are extremely hard to find. Nice that you are able to practice but the world doesn't revolve around you. Just because you are practicing doesn't mean that all other teams are.  Step out of your bubble.


That is the dumbest logic that I’ve seen on this thread.  By the way, teams in the Downey-Cerritos- Whittier area are practicing.


----------



## Futbol2dmaxxx (Oct 3, 2020)

notintheface said:


> There's the usual suspects, but LA County is interesting in that there are a ton of little neighborhood clubs. You have your Long Beach FCs, your Hawaiian Gardens Eagles, your Sand and Surfs and Steel Uniteds in the beach communities, your Downtown LA FCs, your Culver City FCs, etc etc.


All those team are definitely practicing a lot private facilities in their area if not travel outside their are just to practice


----------



## notintheface (Oct 3, 2020)

Futbol2dmaxxx said:


> All those team are definitely practicing a lot private facilities in their area if not travel outside their are just to practice


No, they definitely are not.

_Some_ clubs are having _some_ teams surreptitiously get _some_ kids to gather at local parks with their coaches, without uniforms, doing distanced skills training. The small clubs don't have the funds available to continuously rent out privately-owned space and parents in these smaller clubs with kids on bronze teams are not the types to drive an hour and a half one way for practice.

I have no doubt whatsoever that if the Coast and SCDSL seasons kick off on Oct 31, we will see waves of forfeits from teams being unable to field enough kids. This is a lost year anyways; maybe the leagues can temporarily suspend the club pass rules so kids can eg play up within the club for a second game in a day, just so teams can field a full squad.


----------



## Glitterhater (Oct 3, 2020)

This is where the clubs that have their own facilities definitely have an advantage. Not that doing ball work in a 10x10 square is really going to make much difference


----------



## JumboJack (Oct 3, 2020)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> That is the dumbest logic that I’ve seen on this thread.  By the way, teams in the Downey-Cerritos- Whittier area are practicing.


My DD’s team is based out of the Long Beach/Lakewood/Bellflower area and is practicing.


----------



## Eagle33 (Oct 5, 2020)

notintheface said:


> No, they definitely are not.
> 
> _Some_ clubs are having _some_ teams surreptitiously get _some_ kids to gather at local parks with their coaches, without uniforms, doing distanced skills training. The small clubs don't have the funds available to continuously rent out privately-owned space and parents in these smaller clubs with kids on bronze teams are not the types to drive an hour and a half one way for practice.
> 
> I have no doubt whatsoever that if the Coast and SCDSL seasons kick off on Oct 31, we will see waves of forfeits from teams being unable to field enough kids. This is a lost year anyways; maybe the leagues can temporarily suspend the club pass rules so kids can eg play up within the club for a second game in a day, just so teams can field a full squad.


There is never a good enough reason for a player to play 2 games in a day. Period.


----------



## Porkchop (Oct 5, 2020)

Soccer43 said:


> CSL looks decimated from what it was last year.  Wonder where all those players went or are going with clubs that don't seem to have those teams any more or exist at all.


Yes the CSL has been decimated -


----------



## futboldad1 (Oct 5, 2020)

Porkchop said:


> Yes the CSL has been decimated -


sad to see...... my DDs played SCDSL and never in CSL but it is sad to see leagues failing from Covid..........


----------



## notintheface (Oct 5, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> There is never a good enough reason for a player to play 2 games in a day. Period.


Okay, tell that to every single tournament director in existence.


----------



## espola (Oct 5, 2020)

futboldad1 said:


> sad to see...... my DDs played SCDSL and never in CSL but it is sad to see leagues failing from Covid..........


The league may contract, but I think it will still survive.  

Now let's see some sympathy for all those leagues that failed in the 90's as CSL absorbed their teams.


----------



## socalkdg (Oct 5, 2020)

Porkchop said:


> Yes the CSL has been decimated -


For 2020 CSL.   Still a good amount of divisions.   More drop off it appears for the boys side from last year. Any idea what the SCDSL divisions look like yet? 

Girls
2003 - 9 divisions  (Last year 10 divisions U18)
2004 - 12 divisions
2005 - 11 divisions
2006 - 16 divisions (Last year 13 divisions for U15)
2007 - 11 divisions
2008 - 15 divisions (Last year 12 divisions for U13)
2009 - 12 divisions
2010 - 9 divisions
2011 - 7 divisions

Boys
2003 - 9 divisions
2004 - 15 divisions
2005 - 15 divisions (Last year 20 divisions for U16)
2006 - 19 divisions
2007 - 19 divisions (Last year 20 divisions for U14)
2008 - 20 divisions
2009 - 20 divisions (Last year 27 divisions for U12)
2010 - 19 divisions
2011 - 17 divisions


----------



## timbuck (Oct 5, 2020)

socalkdg said:


> For 2020 CSL.   Still a good amount of divisions.   More drop off it appears for the boys side from last year. Any idea what the SCDSL divisions look like yet?
> 
> Girls
> 2003 - 9 divisions  (Last year 10 divisions U18)
> ...


Any insight on the number of teams per division?


----------



## Lodan36 (Oct 5, 2020)

There's a 06 gold bracket with only 2 teams


----------



## socalkdg (Oct 5, 2020)

Lodan36 said:


> There's a 06 gold bracket with only 2 teams


I imagine they will combine the two gold divisions. 




timbuck said:


> Any insight on the number of teams per division?


Most divisions range between 5-10 teams.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Oct 5, 2020)

socalkdg said:


> I imagine they will combine the two gold divisions.
> 
> 
> 
> Most divisions range between 5-10 teams.



I think that's the big difference between last year and this year.  I've seen several divisions with 5 to 6 teams


----------



## Soccer43 (Oct 5, 2020)

the number of teams in each division is much less than what it has been.  To give the total of divisions in each age does not show the decreases, those stats are a bit deceiving.


----------



## notintheface (Oct 6, 2020)

Soccer43 said:


> the number of teams in each division is much less than what it has been.  To give the total of divisions in each age does not show the decreases, those stats are a bit deceiving.


^^^ This. I went through those brackets and it's astonishing how much we've lost. Not that I think a season is going to happen this year anyways, but applaud CSL for at least putting in the effort. SCDSL looks like they're taking their sweet time as always.


----------



## RuffRef (Oct 7, 2020)

i hate to say,, and sorry to inform,,, But there are a few teams on the boys side, that are listed that i personally know that are collapsed.  In fact, i know an 2 entire clubs that have totally collapsed.  what is sad, is that the teams were league champions.   I have no idea why they are listed still.


----------



## Paul Spacey (Oct 9, 2020)

RuffRef said:


> i hate to say,, and sorry to inform,,, But there are a few teams on the boys side, that are listed that i personally know that are collapsed.  In fact, i know an 2 entire clubs that have totally collapsed.  what is sad, is that the teams were league champions.   I have no idea why they are listed still.


I heard today that one of the Westside clubs has collapsed (and they've disappeared from the CSL website). Nobody wants to see teams/clubs folding but the reality of the current situation is that we will probably see more of this before CSL actually gets underway. I'm sure Bernie and the guys at CSL are pulling their hair out trying to keep up and maintain bracketing.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Oct 9, 2020)

Paul Spacey said:


> I heard today that one of the Westside clubs has collapsed (and they've disappeared from the CSL website). Nobody wants to see teams/clubs folding but the reality of the current situation is that we will probably see more of this before CSL actually gets underway. I'm sure Bernie and the guys at CSL are pulling their hair out trying to keep up and maintain bracketing.


Time to merge with SCDSL.   I recall when my dd's 7 year old age team had to travel to San Diego and Temecula for Flight 3 SCDSL games.  We had to travel more for her team than my boys 14 year old flight 1 team.  LOL


----------



## Toch (Oct 10, 2020)

Is SCDSL going to play this year?


----------



## lafalafa (Oct 11, 2020)

Toch said:


> Is SCDSL going to play this year?


Are any sanctioned leagues going to play games in CA for 2020? 

Unless there is a update to the youth sports guidance?  

CIF still talking with the state on how to get on track for December








						CIF resumes talks with state officials on when to play high school sports
					

CIF executive director Ron Nocetti said state must provide way to play high school sports.




					www.latimes.com


----------



## Porkchop (Oct 12, 2020)

timbuck said:


> Any insight on the number of teams per division?


CSL is also letting team take other teams ID# , I sheadr of  one team who has 04/05/03 playering Gold 03G ? most never really won much last year;-(


----------



## Dargle (Oct 12, 2020)

Paul Spacey said:


> I heard today that one of the Westside clubs has collapsed (and they've disappeared from the CSL website). Nobody wants to see teams/clubs folding but the reality of the current situation is that we will probably see more of this before CSL actually gets underway. I'm sure Bernie and the guys at CSL are pulling their hair out trying to keep up and maintain bracketing.


If you're thinking of the Westside club that plays under two different names, they reappeared on the CSL website, so perhaps that was just a glitch.


----------



## Paul Spacey (Oct 12, 2020)

Dargle said:


> If you're thinking of the Westside club that plays under two different names, they reappeared on the CSL website, so perhaps that was just a glitch.


Haha no, the club you are referring to are not a ‘small’ club so they are not in any danger. I know the guys there; they wouldn’t let it collapse.

I was referring to WP who seem to have disappeared from the site and parents were talking about the club folding. In the current circumstances, this is going to happen to more smaller clubs in the coming months.


----------



## Dargle (Oct 12, 2020)

Paul Spacey said:


> Haha no, the club you are referring to are not a ‘small’ club so they are not in any danger. I know the guys there; they wouldn’t let it collapse.
> 
> I was referring to WP who seem to have disappeared from the site and parents were talking about the club folding. In the current circumstances, this is going to happen to more smaller clubs in the coming months.


Ahh.  Got it.  You hadn’t used the “small club” qualifier in your original post and when I checked the other club I was referring to had actually disappeared from CSL as well for a few days.  I remember when WP started as AFC. Great job with youngers, but they always had trouble keeping them as they grew older.


----------



## Paul Spacey (Oct 12, 2020)

Dargle said:


> Ahh.  Got it.  You hadn’t used the “small club” qualifier in your original post and when I checked the other club I was referring to had actually disappeared from CSL as well for a few days.  I remember when WP started as AFC. Great job with youngers, but they always had trouble keeping them as they grew older.


My bad, thought I had! If it’s true, I feel sorry for WP and the coaches. It’s tough for everyone right now but for smaller clubs especially so; we’ve had quite a few players join from WP/AFC in recent years and it did seem that the transition from younger to older teams was an issue there, not sure why.


----------



## Kante (Oct 15, 2020)

CSL just postponed start of season to mid-November. Only surprise is why they didn't - like SCDSL - accept things as they are and postpone to January.


----------



## mlx (Oct 15, 2020)

Kante said:


> CSL just postponed start of season to mid-November. Only surprise is why they didn't - like SCDSL - accept things as they are and postpone to January.


Did they send an email or something? They have nothing in their page.


----------



## Eagle33 (Oct 15, 2020)

Kante said:


> CSL just postponed start of season to mid-November. Only surprise is why they didn't - like SCDSL - accept things as they are and postpone to January.


Maybe the idea behind it if CSL can actually start this year, they can get teams from SCDSL move back to CSL to play?


----------



## Kante (Oct 15, 2020)

mlx said:


> Did they send an email or something? They have nothing in their page.
> [/QUOTE
> Yup, had an email from CSL forwarded to me by a coach acquaintance.


----------



## lafalafa (Oct 15, 2020)

Hope for the best planning but at least CSL acknowledges playing a league +  high school at the same time isn't advised.


----------



## Venantsyo (Oct 15, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> Maybe the idea behind it if CSL can actually start this year, they can get teams from SCDSL move back to CSL to play?


or maybe that they can push back having to issue refunds. Some teams might not exist anymore by that time..


----------



## Eagle33 (Oct 15, 2020)

Venantsyo said:


> or maybe that they can push back having to issue refunds. Some teams might not exist anymore by that time..


I'm sure even if they don't exist, they would still want the refund


----------



## RayClemence (Oct 15, 2020)

"Hope for the best planning but at least CSL acknowledges playing a league + high school at the same time isn't advised."

That's very helpful, but high school soccer is scheduled to start in mid-March, and there are a number of showcases scheduled in late March (Player's Showcase and Phoenix Cup, among others).  Some players could end up playing 8 games within 9-10 days.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Oct 15, 2020)

I am hearing more and more parents throwing the towel.  I can't blame them given that nobody really can predict if we will have a season before the Spring of 2021.  Tough times for sure for youth sports.


----------

